# A good lenses for racing(nikon camera)



## CNCO (Jul 18, 2010)

Anyone have experience shooting racing at local tracks and back roads? I have a D80 and I'd like to get a good lenses to shoot with with. My 50mm 1:1.8 is good but there is no zoom. Just looking for some help.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 18, 2010)

A 70-200 would be a good start.


----------



## CNCO (Jul 18, 2010)

i have a 70-300 but im guessing that the f stop is too low. it starts above 4, should i go lower? my 50mm is great at 1.8 but not enough zoom.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 18, 2010)

What are the lighting conditions typically like?

There's always the 80-200, if it's in your budget. But I think it remains to be seen whether you really need it.


----------



## Lunchbox (Jul 18, 2010)

Tokina 50-135 2.8 is perfect for tracks and useful for others and its also great build quality and affordable.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 19, 2010)

It really depends on how close to the action you're able to be.  If the 100 - 200mm range is appropriate, consider the 80-200 2.8; used these can be had for $6 - 700 and in conjunction with a monopod will make a good setup.


----------



## KmH (Jul 19, 2010)

&#8593; &#8593; &#8593; &#8593; Would you be shooting track side, from the top of a motorhome in the infield?  from the grandstands?

I'd skip the racing on back roads myself.


----------



## redtippmann (Jul 19, 2010)

:thumbup: For the Nikon 80-200 f/2.8 AF-D :thumbup:


----------



## kundalini (Jul 19, 2010)

> *A good lenses for racing(nikon camera)*



Probably something longer than a 300mm.















​I've shot with a 300mm f/4 prime with 1.7TC attached and it wasn't really long enough.​


----------



## Village Idiot (Jul 19, 2010)

It really depends where you're at. At the local road course, you can get really close to the last turn, so I'm able to get terrific shots with a 70-200 on a 1.6x crop APS-C sensor. Most larger tracks don't allow you access so close to the course, so I don't know that I'd recommend anything under a 200mm with a crop camera or at least a TC.

What's your budget? Something like a Canon 70-200 f/2.8 or 100-400 is going to cost more than $1000. Nikon's 70-200 is probably between $1500 & $2000, iirc. 

Sigma sells a 120-400 and a 150-500 for $900 & $1000 respectively. They're both variable aperture, which you'll have to live with unless you spend several thousand on something like this:
Nikon AF-S VR Zoom-NIKKOR 200-400mm f/4 G IF ED Lens 2146 - B&H

It's only about $5,700.


----------



## Rosshole (Jul 19, 2010)

get this...






It even comes with a handle for easy transporting!


----------



## jake337 (Jul 19, 2010)

Rosshole said:


> get this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao: that really made me laugh out loud


----------



## shaunly (Jul 19, 2010)

you don't need a fast f2.8 lens unless it's night time. For bright day light, you actually want to use raise your fstop (at least f11) to slow down your shutter time to get a nice pan. Here's a shoot I did with a 70-300mm VR. 

1/60th , f/29 @ about 200mm


----------



## shaunly (Jul 19, 2010)

1/60th f/13 200mm


----------



## Rosshole (Jul 20, 2010)

shaunly said:


> 1/60th f/13 200mm [pic]


 

ALMS, sweet.


----------



## farhanzy (Jul 21, 2010)

I recently started photography...

Can any one suggest which lense  I should use....


----------



## Mike_E (Jul 21, 2010)

farhanzy said:


> I recently started photography...
> 
> Can any one suggest which lense  I should use....



How far away from your nearest mom and pop photography store are you?


----------



## Rekd (Jul 21, 2010)

CNCO said:


> A good lenses for racing(nikon camera)



I didn't know Nikon made a good lens for racing. :mrgreen:  _<--- joking_



shaunly said:


> Here's a shoot I did with a 70-300mm VR.



Wait, what? You did "a shoot" from (wait for it...) the _grandstands!!!???_ :er: _<--- no, really!_


----------

